# V11 Voice Commands List (So Far, Add Ones You Discover)



## littlD

All,

I'm starting to compile a list of Tesla Voice Commands.

If you discover one, just fill in this form: Tesla Voice Commands Entry Form

I'll be creating a spreadsheet and posting it here (V10.2 Tesla Voice Commands) for all of us to use and refer to.

Happy voicing!

UPDATE: We're up to 50 commands so far, keep 'em coming! Who knows, we may discover an Easter Egg...

FURTHER UPDATE: If you're looking, here is the voice commands app @TrevP featured on YouTube: teslavoice.glideapp.io


----------



## rpreuss

littlD said:


> All,
> 
> I'm starting to compile a list of Tesla Voice Commands.
> 
> If you discover one, just fill in this form: Tesla Voice Commands Entry Form
> 
> I'll be creating a spreadsheet and posting it here (V10.2 Tesla Voice Commands) for all of us to use and refer to.
> 
> Happy voicing!


Happy voicing indeed! This is almost unnecessary. I have been successful just saying what I want it to do and, after a few seconds, it figures it out. "Turn off climate", "Turn of HVAC", etc. I am used to Ford's Sync 3 where I had to say exactly the right words for it to do anything. At my age, I can't remember names, let alone keywords. I really like this new voice system. And remember, "they" are going to be keeping track of what we ask it to do and adding or improving it.


----------



## littlD

rpreuss said:


> Happy voicing indeed! This is almost unnecessary. I have been successful just saying what I want it to do and, after a few seconds, it figures it out. "Turn off climate", "Turn of HVAC", etc. I am used to Ford's Sync 3 where I had to say exactly the right words for it to do anything. At my age, I can't remember names, let alone keywords. I really like this new voice system. And remember, "they" are going to be keeping track of what we ask it to do and adding or improving it.


Yes, and, at the same time, some will benefit from it too.

Glad you won't need it, but some of us will...


----------



## littlD

Thanks to @TrevP and others using the form, we're at 70 commands!

And I'm trying not to duplicate, there's more if you add in similar ways to issue the same command.

Keep it up Tesla Community, we may discover some Easter Eggs nestled within Voice Command!


----------



## HCD3

rpreuss said:


> Happy voicing indeed! This is almost unnecessary. I have been successful just saying what I want it to do and, after a few seconds, it figures it out. "Turn off climate", "Turn of HVAC", etc. I am used to Ford's Sync 3 where I had to say exactly the right words for it to do anything. At my age, I can't remember names, let alone keywords. I really like this new voice system. And remember, "they" are going to be keeping track of what we ask it to do and adding or improving it.


Thank you very much for this.


----------



## tencate

Nice list. I wonder if I can set CHILL on or off with a voice command. I'll try it later. I often do my boring commutes on CHILL but would love to flip CHILL off for times I have a "need for speed"


----------



## scottf200

littlD said:


> All,
> I'm starting to compile a list of Tesla Voice Commands.
> If you discover one, just fill in this form: Tesla Voice Commands Entry Form
> I'll be creating a spreadsheet and posting it here (V10.2 Tesla Voice Commands) for all of us to use and refer to.
> Happy voicing!


Hi, I've been spreading this around to numerous places and popular YouTubers, Twitter Users.

Glad to see you started updating it as people were complaining that submissions were not being updated.

I wonder if you need a verified column and new form option to say what vehicle they work in?? ie. S/X vs 3/Y
I would guess there are commands that work differently. ie. does 'Show me tire pressures' work in the S/X and which 'Instrument Panel' side does it show up in (left or right).


----------



## TrevP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210246279722393605


----------



## littlD

TrevP said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210246279722393605


Have you tried "face level vent"? My testing found it didn't work. The others do


----------



## littlD

scottf200 said:


> Hi, I've been spreading this around to numerous places and popular YouTubers, Twitter Users.
> 
> Glad to see you started updating it as people were complaining that submissions were not being updated.
> 
> I wonder if you need a verified column and new form option to say what vehicle they work in?? ie. S/X vs 3/Y
> I would guess there are commands that work differently. ie. does 'Show me tire pressures' work in the S/X and which 'Instrument Panel' side does it show up in (left or right).


Good to hear.

Funny thing... I update submissions a few times a day, not immediately.

Seems I need to add a line for "updated morning, noon, and night"

Also, as I'm validating the commands and only have Middie, I'd need someone with an S or X to provide that additional validation for those cars.

I know there's already a command for S/X that of course doesn't work on Model 3... Turn On/Off Steering Wheel Heat


----------



## TrevP

tencate said:


> Nice list. I wonder if I can set CHILL on or off with a voice command. I'll try it later. I often do my boring commutes on CHILL but would love to flip CHILL off for times I have a "need for speed"


Not yet. I've tried several sub commands for settings but none have worked. Any of the main tabs can be brought up though. I suspect we'll get more depth in due time.


----------



## scottf200

littlD said:


> Good to hear.
> Funny thing... I update submissions a few times a day, not immediately.
> Seems I need to add a line for "updated morning, noon, and night"
> Also, as I'm validating the commands and only have Middie, I'd need someone with an S or X to provide that additional validation for those cars.
> I know there's already a command for S/X that of course doesn't work on Model 3... Turn On/Off Steering Wheel Heat


Way to go. I sure wish I could help with validation on a S/X. I only have X MCU1/AP2.0.
Hopefully you find someone you trust to validate those and perhaps give them edit authority. I help with a few crowdsourced spreadsheets and it is very very helpful.


----------



## motocoder

littlD said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Funny thing... I update submissions a few times a day, not immediately.
> 
> Seems I need to add a line for "updated morning, noon, and night"
> 
> Also, as I'm validating the commands and only have Middie, I'd need someone with an S or X to provide that additional validation for those cars.
> 
> I know there's already a command for S/X that of course doesn't work on Model 3... Turn On/Off Steering Wheel Heat


I really appreciate you taking the time to do this. Thank you,


----------



## TrevP

littlD said:


> Have you tried "face level vent"? My testing found it didn't work. The others do


yes that works along with windshield and floor vents


----------



## littlD

TrevP said:


> yes that works along with windshield and floor vents


Added that to the list.

We're currently at 84 commands, and that even combines similar ones, like the ones for the different vents.


----------



## littlD

We're inching towards 90 commands.

Still hopeful we'll find an Easter Egg, yet the latest one that is amazing... "Google" [search criteria]


----------



## MelindaV

I've just added a few to the spreadsheet. 

show/hide charging screen
show/hide energy graph
show/hide Calendar


----------



## Long Ranger

Instead of "hide [name of window]", I like to use "show map" to hide whatever window is displayed.


----------



## garsh

For the seat heaters:

Set Seat (XXX) heater to (XXX)

What are the possible seat XXX values?


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> For the seat heaters:
> 
> Set Seat (XXX) heater to (XXX)
> 
> What are the possible seat XXX values?


I think the (xxx) would go before 'seat' (but seems the car is pretty forgiving).

Set Driver Seat to High/Medium/Low
Set passenger seat...
Set Rear seats.... (for all three)
Set rear right seat to...
Set rear center seat to...
Set rear left seat to...

and just "turn on seat..." without "to High/Medium/Low" goes to high (as all seat heaters should always be  )


----------



## littlD

garsh said:


> For the seat heaters:
> 
> Set Seat (XXX) heater to (XXX)
> 
> What are the possible seat XXX values?


1/2/3 --OR--
Low/Medium/High


----------



## garsh

littlD said:


> 1/2/3 --OR--
> Low/Medium/High


The first XXX, not the second XXX

In other words, which of "low/medium/high or 1/2/3" means the left rear passenger?


----------



## littlD

garsh said:


> The first XXX, not the second XXX
> 
> In other words, which of "low/medium/high or 1/2/3" means the left rear passenger?


Ah, sorry, here's the pattern, and I'm fixing the entry on the spreadsheet:

Set XXX Seat Heater to YYY

XXX - driver/passenger/rear left/rear middle/rear right]
YYY - Low/1/Medium/2/High/3


----------



## littlD

As of tonight, 92 commands!

This is WAY MORE than I even imagined was possible.

What we're getting more now are variations that have the same effect, so it's really true that we don't always have to say the phrases exactly.

That is, other than the seat heaters, that's pretty particular!

Say it a little different, and it's time to play "Ring of Fire" on the stereo.


----------



## skygraff

littlD said:


> Ah, sorry, here's the pattern, and I'm fixing the entry on the spreadsheet:
> 
> Set XXX Seat Heater to YYY
> 
> XXX - driver/passenger/rear left/rear middle/rear right]
> YYY - Low/1/Medium/2/High/3


Also YYY can be 1, 2, or 3 bacon!


----------



## tencate

My daughter tried "I'm a dog" to see what happened. The car turned on Dog mode


----------



## tencate

Has anyone tried "Open the pod bay doors Hal" ?


----------



## tivoboy

I wish it would do passenger temp and drivers temp, but it seems it can only do one sync'd temp. either the sync'd one or the split one but not seperate inputs for each one.

and does it seem odd to anyone that I can't say "turn on the fog lights" it says command not supported.


----------



## Pirin

To make it a bit easier to navigate the spreadsheet on a phone, there is a free web app (using glideapps.com) that takes the spreadsheet as a source and presents the commands in a nice browsable format.

Here is a link if you want to give it a try: https://teslavoice.glideapp.io


----------



## Mike

tivoboy said:


> I wish it would do passenger temp and drivers temp, but it seems it can only do one sync'd temp. either the sync'd one or the split one but not seperate inputs for each one.
> 
> and does it seem odd to anyone that I can't say "turn on the fog lights" it says command not supported.


Agree ref the fog lights.

Needed them yesterday and I saw the reply as "Command not supported _yet_", just like open frunk or trunk.

Any number that was in my voice command query was always interpreted as wanting to change the HVAC settings.


----------



## littlD

tencate said:


> Has anyone tried "Open the pod bay doors Hal" ?


Someone with an X should try!


----------



## littlD

Pirin said:


> To make it a bit easier to navigate the spreadsheet on a phone, there is a free web app (using glideapps.com) that takes the spreadsheet as a source and presents the commands in a nice browsable format.
> 
> Here is a link if you want to give it a try: https://teslavoice.glideapp.io


Dang, that's something I would have never dreamed would happen.

AND... I better not change the format now, it's a poor man's API!


----------



## littlD

I've reached out to Glide to get in contact with the app author (Pirin) so I can make sure future updates don't break it.

And... I've made some small updates that haven't shown up in the app yet. I'm finding out about that too.


----------



## GDN

littlD said:


> I've reached out to Glide to get in contact with the app author (Pirin) so I can make sure future updates don't break it.
> 
> And... I've made some small updates that haven't shown up in the app yet. I'm finding out about that too.


@Pirin I believe is the likely the author and is the one that posted the link here to the forum. Might try a simple direct message.


----------



## littlD

GDN said:


> @Pirin I believe is the likely the author and is the one that posted the link here to the forum. Might try a simple direct message.


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dburkland

Does the “bug report” voice commands still work?


----------



## Tomcatt1

Eject Passenger Seat - Turns passenger seat heat to high


----------



## littlD

dburkland said:


> Does the "bug report" voice commands still work?


Doesn't seem to, there's no confirmation or "thanks for the feedback" message


----------



## gary in NY

tencate said:


> Has anyone tried "Open the pod bay doors Hal" ?


Maybe you have to say "please". (Dave and Frank were usualy polite when addressing HAL)

"Open the pod bay doors please HAL."

Or, maybe you have to use your car's name instead. Either way, this would be great for the MX!


----------



## frank-datank

littlD said:


> Someone with an X should try!





gary in NY said:


> ... Either way, this would be great for the MX!


Just tried, no dice!


----------



## gary in NY

I'm Disappointed . Car could at least have said "I'm sorry Dave, I can't do that".


----------



## JWardell

Yesssss...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211629509746798592


----------



## Pirin

littlD said:


> Dang, that's something I would have never dreamed would happen.
> 
> AND... I better not change the format now, it's a poor man's API!


Yes, poor man's API indeed!!! I thought it may break, just did not expect it to be so soon (in this case the Sheet in google sheets got renamed). This is now fixed and we are working out a way to prevent it from happening in the future.


----------



## littlD

As of this morning, I eliminated a few close "duplicates" and added a number of new ones (someone had a bunch of submissions, thanks to whoever did that!!).

Now... 101 commands, not including duplicates and similar commands.


----------



## garsh

littlD said:


> I eliminated a few close "duplicates"


It would be nice if there was a way to capture more information about these "duplicates", to better understand the various ways one can accomplish a particular task.


----------



## LastGas

I tried "open the pod bay doors, Hal" and the message was "not available yet."

Lots of commands I try say "not available yet", and some say "not understood."


----------



## littlD

garsh said:


> It would be nice if there was a way to capture more information about these "duplicates", to better understand the various ways one can accomplish a particular task.


Currently, they're in a separate column "Similar Commands".

In the Mobile app, these are displayed like this:










I'm open to options in the spreadsheet, yet @Pirin and I are now working together, and I've already AGAIN broken the app with my latest changes


----------



## MelindaV

not sure if there's any easy way to grab this with the utility @Pirin put together, but I'd like to see the various "not yet available" options separated out into their own section. Obviously, just reassigning them to a 'future' category would do that, but then when they do become available (assuming they actually will), they would have to manually be re-assigned to their proper place.


----------



## littlD

MelindaV said:


> not sure if there's any easy way to grab this with the utility @Pirin put together, but I'd like to see the various "not yet available" options separated out into their own section. Obviously, just reassigning them to a 'future' category would do that, but then when they do become available (assuming they actually will), they would have to manually be re-assigned to their proper place.


Nice Idea!

There are a number of commands that fall under the "Recognized But Not Yet Implemented" category, and "Future" is a nice short way to say that!

We can add additional categories without breaking the app.

It's the other "duh, I'm a programmer, I know not to change" things like headers, sheet names, number of rows at the top to skip before looking for the headers, etc


----------



## Pirin

I made a small change (.... enhancement???) so now, on the Categories tab, we show the number of commands in each category.
As I was playing with the formulas I may have temporarily "broken" things, but now all should be working.


----------



## rpreuss

littlD said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Funny thing... I update submissions a few times a day, not immediately.
> 
> Seems I need to add a line for "updated morning, noon, and night"
> 
> Also, as I'm validating the commands and only have Middie, I'd need someone with an S or X to provide that additional validation for those cars.
> 
> I know there's already a command for S/X that of course doesn't work on Model 3... Turn On/Off Steering Wheel Heat


I need to give you a huge thank you for your quickie app that puts the commands on my phone. I take back what I said earlier about the commands being intuitive. With the issue of not having most of my commands even being recognized ("Try call Palo Alto ") I have often given up trying to guess the right keyword to identify an action. Again, thanks for the "Tesla Voice Commands" App. To all: https://teslavoice.glideapp.io to download the app. (From the spreadsheet)


----------



## Mike

dburkland said:


> Does the "bug report" voice commands still work?


Yesterday, mine would not until a twin scroll wheel reset was done.

And today, about 30% of the time, I had to give any verbal command twice.

The first of two times would be the "green around the mic but deaf to any voice inputs" routine

After the "wake up" attempt, I would swipe that card down and start the second attempt, which would be successful about 90% of the time.


----------



## littlD

rpreuss said:


> I need to give you a huge thank you for your quickie app that puts the commands on my phone. I take back what I said earlier about the commands being intuitive. With the issue of not having most of my commands even being recognized ("Try call Palo Alto ") I have often given up trying to guess the right keyword to identify an action. Again, thanks for the "Tesla Voice Commands" App. To all: https://teslavoice.glideapp.io to download the app. (From the spreadsheet)


All that thanks should go to @Pirin , he did all that work on his own, I didn't even know until someone told me about it.

Since then, we're now collaborating, like tonight's update with new categories "Future" and "Model S and X Only".

Glad others like you are getting value out of it, I started it very selfishly... I wanted a list and figured our Tesla Community could crowd source it faster than I could!

And tonight, we have 103 commands, Amazing!


----------



## littlD

Latest update includes some that Tesla Life Nick had on his Youtube channel.

Now up to 114!

Give the mobile app a little while to refresh, if you see the new "Games" category, you got it!


----------



## RichEV

@littlD - The command entry form doesn't have a field for Category so I entered: Voice Command Text as "Media - Pause/Resume". I guess that was incorrect because the Media category in the app lists the "Media - " part unnecessarily.

Thanks for making this list happen!


----------



## littlD

Bug Report voice command is now working again as of 2019.40.50.5, it even pops up this message:


----------



## Mike

littlD said:


> Bug Report voice command is now working again as of 2019.40.50.5, it even pops up this message:
> View attachment 31542


With 50.5, mine doesn't work at all anymore.


----------



## RichEV

RichEV said:


> @littlD - The command entry form doesn't have a field for Category so I entered: Voice Command Text as "Media - Pause/Resume". I guess that was incorrect because the Media category in the app lists the "Media - " part unnecessarily.


Sorry, I still didn't make it clear. I see you changed it to "[Media] Pause/Resume". It just needs to say "Pause/Resume". There is no need to say Media or anything else prior to saying "Pause" or "Resume"


----------



## littlD

RichEV said:


> Sorry, I still didn't make it clear. I see you changed it to "[Media] Pause/Resume". It just needs to say "Pause/Resume". There is no need to say Media or anything else prior to saying "Pause" or "Resume"


I understand what you requested, yet I've had other submissions that did include the word "Media".

So, this indicates that word is optional and recognizes other people's submissions.


----------



## Ksb466

Mike said:


> With 50.5, mine doesn't work at all anymore.


Same for me, but a 2 button reboot fixed it.


----------



## littlD

As of tonight, we're at 118 distinct commands.

Add normally not having to say the phrase exactly, and this makes our cars that much more amazing.

Now... if we can get the servers to stay available...


----------



## kornerz

That's interesting.
Model 3 SR+ accepts "turn on rear seat heater" command:








Seats remain cold, unfortunately.


----------



## garsh

kornerz said:


> That's interesting.
> Model 3 SR+ accepts "turn on rear seat heater" command:
> View attachment 31567
> 
> 
> Seats remain cold, unfortunately.


For even more disappointment, try "turn on steering wheel heater".


----------



## RichEV

littlD said:


> I understand what you requested, yet I've had other submissions that did include the word "Media".
> 
> So, this indicates that word is optional and recognizes other people's submissions.


understood

[unserious suggestion]You could go ahead and change it to [any word] Pause /Resume. "banana pause" and "garsh resume" both work great![/unserious suggestion]


----------



## littlD

RichEV said:


> understood
> 
> [unserious suggestion]You could go ahead and change it to [any word] Pause /Resume. "banana pause" and "garsh resume" both work great![/unserious suggestion]


Love it, nice post! Put a [large] grin on my face.


----------



## Eric714

I saw a video of a guy saying "My butt is too hot" and it turned the seat heaters down.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Eric714 said:


> I saw a video of a guy saying "My butt is too hot" and it turned the seat heaters down.


I try that and my partner says "in your dreams".


----------



## victor

'Set phasers to stun' doesn't work. May be I should try to set them 'to kill' instead


----------



## DocScott

Has anyone here with an X tried "Activate Biodefense Mode"? That clearly should work, right? But it also would sound cool to do it with voice command...


----------



## littlD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213558347363946497


----------



## littlD

Eric714 said:


> I saw a video of a guy saying "My butt is too hot" and it turned the seat heaters down.


"My butt is cold" works, turning up all seat heaters to high.

"My butt is hot" or "My butt is too hot" [currently] says it'll turn down the seat heat but doesn't.

I had it as additional description of "My butt is cold" but I'll add this as a future since it doesn't currently work but is recognized.

Command 120!


----------



## Tesla Newbie

littlD said:


> "My butt is cold" works, turning up all seat heaters to high . . .


I wonder why Tesla chose to turn on all the heaters if I'm the one who's freezing in my seat. I issued the "My butt is cold" command today while driving alone and it worked as described (all seat heaters turned on to high), but that meant I had to manually turn off four heaters or issue the turn off voice command individually for each of the four other seats. Wouldn't it make more sense to interpret the command as a request for the driver only? Even if it checked for an occupant before turning on the corresponding seat heater, there's no way of knowing beforehand if that occupant's butt is cold. Anyone who has driven with passengers knows that there's never a consensus on butt temperature.


----------



## jim0266

There's not yet a command to turn off/on ambient lights like in the footwell. When I tried "turn on ambient lights" the dome lights came on.


----------



## littlD

jim0266 said:


> There's not yet a command to turn off/on ambient lights like in the footwell. When I tried "turn on ambient lights" the dome lights came on.


And it's commands like that I don't include in the official list, doesn't do what we expect.

Maybe I should add it to the "Future" category, I'll keep that in mind.



Jay79 said:


> My voice commands still barley work, anyone else?


Seems we're still encountering some issues with server response.

Just today have had to repeat commands several times.

And, maybe a bug too as I've had commands acknowledged without the command being carried out.


----------



## TrevP

NEW VIDEO - Tesla Voice Commands Web App
See all of the voice commands discovered so far in a free and easy to use web app on any phone!


----------



## GDN

I only tried a couple of iterations, but I'm surprised we don't have or haven't found a way to change stereo inputs from streaming to bluetooth to FM. Have I missed it? I don't see them, maybe I'm just being blind.


----------



## littlD

GDN said:


> I only tried a couple of iterations, but I'm surprised we don't have or haven't found a way to change stereo inputs from streaming to bluetooth to FM. Have I missed it? I don't see them, maybe I'm just being blind.


Yep, I've been trying to find some in that regard as well and am striking out.

Maybe we can put more focus on it as a group and our attempts being seen by Tesla to improve the AI.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Is it more crazy that Tesla expects us to discover the available voice commands by haphazardly guessing what they might be, or that we accept the need to do so as reasonable?

I wonder if they intentionally did not publish the list of commands to avoid overload on the servers in the early stages of the release and the plan backfired.


----------



## littlD

Tesla Newbie said:


> Is it more crazy that Tesla expects us to discover the available voice commands by haphazardly guessing what they might be, or that we accept the need to do so as reasonable?
> 
> I wonder if they intentionally did not publish the list of commands to avoid overload on the servers in the early stages of the release and the plan backfired.


The plan went wrong when a few hundred of us started trying to discover all the voice commands to fill in someone's spreadsheet of commands...

Then add hundreds of thousands of cars of people who were trying to find them on their own...

Oops


----------



## jsmay311

Kinda dumbfounded that "_Turn on_ rear camera" is not understood by the car. Gotta say "_Show_ rear camera" instead.

Also, disappointed that _"mute navigation"_ *cancels* navigation instead of simply muting the voice. Having to tap multiple small buttons on the screen to mute/unmute the nav voice directions is a significant flaw in the UI (IMO), and allowing voice commands to mute/unmute would at least be a workaround.


----------



## littlD

Now at 130 commands, 151 submissions!

We've added a link in the app to tweet me at @LifeMiddie for app improvement ideas.

And a new category "Not What I Said", reserved for some strange results that don't quite match the command, like "Lower Driver Side Window". What it actually does (which is cool...), adjusts drivers vent to blow directly on their face.


----------



## Klaus-rf

I tried to get my car to change from Chill to Sport driving mode using voice command. Failed.

Sad.


----------



## tivoboy

Klaus-rf said:


> I tried to get my car to change from Chill to Sport driving mode using voice command. Failed.
> 
> Sad.


I would imagine we won't see this type of change available. Things that truly change the driving dynamics, steering or throttle response. Probably best left for a manual intervention.


----------



## Long Ranger

Klaus-rf said:


> I tried to get my car to change from Chill to Sport driving mode using voice command. Failed.
> 
> Sad.


And I tried to change to Chill and it put the AC on Lo!


----------



## littlD

Long Ranger said:


> And I tried to change to Chill and it put the AC on Lo!


Kinda why we started a "Not What I Said" category on the list


----------



## littlD

Cool Tesla Voice Command of the Week, submitted to the Voice Commands List today:

"Google Local Weather" (can be "Search Internet for Local Weather")

Starts browser
Google searches for "Local Weather"
Prompts to allow location
Drop the mic, local weather wherever you are!


----------



## tivoboy

At this point, with the quality of the voice recognition, I don’t know why we can’t create our own trigger word for the listen to passively listen for.


----------



## littlD

tivoboy said:


> At this point, with the quality of the voice recognition, I don't know why we can't create our own trigger word for the listen to passively listen for.


I'd wonder if it's simply to prevent accidental commands.

With controlling lights, TV, etc at home is one thing.

Controlling a car is quite another.

And... at the point that other commands are allowed, like those that could control car behavior (TACC settings, Autopilot, etc), it's important to use a button to engage.


----------



## tivoboy

littlD said:


> I'd wonder if it's simply to prevent accidental commands.
> 
> With controlling lights, TV, etc at home is one thing.
> 
> Controlling a car is quite another.
> 
> And... at the point that other commands are allowed, like those that could control car behavior (TACC settings, Autopilot, etc), it's important to use a button to engage.


But if one can create their OWN trigger word, the chances of this should be much reduced.. it's not like in the Mercedes where everytime you say "Mercedes" in the car it says "how can I help you". For discrete libraries and listening, coding a users own trigger word is trivial and greatly reduces any false action.


----------



## Pirin

Small update to the Tesla Voice Commands mobile app - it now has a handy "What's New" tab with the commands added in the last 7 days.
Should make it much easier to keep track of latest.

@littlD - thanks for curating the list in the first place (...and taking the time to retroactively add the "date created" for each command)


----------



## littlD

Just passed the 150 commands list!

A few new ones for those road tripping, like @TrevP :
Google Local Restaurants
Google Local Events
Google Local Grocery Stores


----------



## littlD

And for really long days on the road... Google coffee near me!


----------



## jsmay311

I'm astounded how often saying_ "Google [something]."_ gets the _"Command not understood" _response.

I've been trying and mostly failing to figure out what specific words or phrases causes the car to get confused when asking it to Google something.

Including any numbers in what you say seems to throw it off pretty reliably. (For example: _"Google Five Guys hours."_) But apart from that, it seems very scattershot.


----------



## 3V Pilot

jsmay311 said:


> I'm astounded how often saying_ "Google [something]."_ gets the _"Command not understood" _response.
> 
> I've been trying and mostly failing to figure out what specific words or phrases causes the car to get confused when asking it to Google something.
> 
> Including any numbers in what you say seems to throw it off pretty reliably. (For example: _"Google Five Guys hours."_) But apart from that, it seems very scattershot.


I've found that if you say "Google Search" followed by what you want it works better. The only problem is that the first word of you search is "search" but it still works.


----------



## littlD

Just put this request on Twitter. Established forum members get first divs (gosh, that means you get first chance to volunteer for free...??)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225233486438653953


----------



## littlD

Time for an update now that the newness of V10.2 Voice Commands has calmed down considerably:

At present, we average over 3,000 users for the mobile app (we peaked at 10,000 a month ago)

Approaching 200 submissions
162 commands, including 23 future commands

Huge thank you's to @TrevP for the video and @Pirin for the amazing app.


----------



## littlD

We've gained our first international moderator, @TomaGo for the French Tesla Community!

Along with @dromeuf and @Pirin , this dedicated team worked very hard, starting with our 165 command English list, to translate, test, and refine it into a reference list specifically for French!

And of course, thanks to @TrevP in working with us to help us get the word out!

I'll be asking again for moderators for other world areas soon, like Germany, Italy, UK, China, et al! Feel free to start a conversation with me on this forum, DM me on Twitter @LifeMiddie, or email [email protected] if you're interested.

Congratulations French Voice Commands List team!

App: https://vocalestesla.glideapp.io/

List: 
Submission Form: https://forms.gle/fFbnXa9vqdS8USW96


----------



## TomaGo

Hello, 
I am very happy to have worked with you on this community project and application 

Thanks for your support @littlD @Pirin @dromeuf and of course @TrevP 👍


----------



## Boggtj01

Not sure if this has been mentioned but since I got the update To 2020.12.11.1 my voice commands no longer recognize my favorite locations that I’ve saved in the navigation and instead search for actual locations with those words. Prior to, I could say navigate or drive to whatever I labeled a favorite location and it worked. The only ones it works with now are home and work.


----------



## littlD

New commands found by our amazing Tesla Owners Community that control Fireplace mode, now puts us at 172 total commands!

I would have add these added a while ago but somebody (me) didn't bother checking for submissions for the last few weeks (oops).

Also, I updated the version list on the submission form and got it all caught up and trimmed off older versions.


----------



## adam m

Has anyone been able to get find a command that connects or enables wifi when the car is in drive? I was one of the cheap ones who didn't buy the advanced connectivity and want to use my hotspot. I wish Tesla would have an option to just leave the wifi enabled.


----------



## littlD

adam m said:


> Has anyone been able to get find a command that connects or enables wifi when the car is in drive? I was one of the cheap ones who didn't buy the advanced connectivity and want to use my hotspot. I wish Tesla would have an option to just leave the wifi enabled.


We had a recent submission "Connect to Wi-Fi", yet it just drops down the WiFi connection details (doesn't open the settings screen nor clicks "Connect" for you).


----------



## littlD

LOTS of updates tonight, including details on Model Y.

We're planning on a new App version that will allow you to filter the list for your car (S, 3, X, Y). For now, details are in the description.


----------



## kornerz

adam m said:


> I wish Tesla would have an option to just leave the wifi enabled.


They actually do have that option.
I've seen a couple of Model 3 owners who requested the service center to "Reconfigure the car to not turn off Wi-Fi when switching to D/R from Park" and SC remotely did that, for a fee of $200

UPDATE: confirmed this myself, wi-fi no longer gets disabled in drive after whatever SC did.


----------



## slotti

adam m said:


> Has anyone been able to get find a command that connects or enables wifi when the car is in drive? I was one of the cheap ones who didn't buy the advanced connectivity and want to use my hotspot. I wish Tesla would have an option to just leave the wifi enabled.


Funny part, I have the. connectivity package grandfathered (April 2018 car), and WiFi won't turn off till I am way out of range, which is sometimes annoying, since the signal is too weak.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Voice command question. Does anyone know why my Model 3 will open the glovebox but Model Y will not? The Model Y is on a more advanced software and has never been able, the Model 3 has done it for quite some time.


----------



## Feathermerchant

Yeah I noticed that.


----------



## littlD

3V Pilot said:


> Voice command question. Does anyone know why my Model 3 will open the glovebox but Model Y will not? The Model Y is on a more advanced software and has never been able, the Model 3 has done it for quite some time.


There are a number of commands that don't work at present, the rest control the air vents.

My theory is the dash hardware behind the scenes is different in the Y. Why else would closing off the passenger air vents also be a Model Y only feature.

Thinking about this like an old software developer, I'll bet the driver code in the Y doesn't support control yet for glovebox and vents.


----------



## TomaGo

Hi,

I just updated our voice French commands app with the latest additions from André and Perreck, thanks to you.

We now have 102 orders available in French.

To install the application, click here and scan the QR code: https://vocalestesla.glideapp.io/


----------



## littlD

All, the English list is up to 178 commands and 250 submissions!

And, the good news...

"Search Google for 'xxx'" now works again!! Well, before you would say "Google 'xxx'". Now you can say things like "Search Google for Local Weather", "Search Google for Local Grocery stores", or whatever!

And "Open Glovebox" now works on Model Y. Too bad the vent commands still don't work, but hopefully they'll be just another update away!


----------



## garsh

Discovered a new command by accident.

Saying "Nevermind" cancels the current navigation.


----------



## FRC

garsh said:


> Discovered a new command by accident.
> 
> Saying "Nevermind" cancels the current navigation.


You mean; It speaks Rosanne Rosanadana?


----------



## littlD

garsh said:


> Discovered a new command by accident.
> 
> Saying "Nevermind" cancels the current navigation.


Thanks for submitting it via the app.

These days, most submissions seem to be either people's "requests" or repeats.

Thanks @garsh for a new one!


----------



## littlD

All,

I forgot to mention that NotATeslaApp now includes the voice commands list on their site.

Yet another way to find those ***hole commands trending these days!


----------



## RickO2018

Has anyone discovered a voice command to display current range, or at least switch from Percent remaining to miles? Seems like that would be a fairly common command.


----------



## tivoboy

RickO2018 said:


> Has anyone discovered a voice command to display current range, or at least switch from Percent remaining to miles? Seems like that would be a fairly common command.


one of the more requested voice commands to be added, but alas it hasn't been - at least I can't get any permutations to execute it.

The work around I sort of found on a recent trip was to say "open energy screen" or something like that and IF you had it on the trip graph, you can see the energy % remaining and target percentage for the destination - assuming you have on set, but I couldn't find a way to move between the TRIP and the CONSUMPTION screen, so it's clearly not context or application aware enough.


----------



## littlD

It's funny, some people have thought the "submit" feature in our app (Unofficial Tesla Voice Commands App) was a place to ask Tesla for commands.

If only...


----------



## Feathermerchant

If you are navigating to a destination, then pull down the grey bar under the nav menu and it will show you the estimated % charge left in the battery when you arrive at your destination or waypoint.


----------



## Doug Johnson

littlD said:


> All,
> 
> I'm starting to compile a list of Tesla Voice Commands.
> 
> If you discover one, just fill in this form: Tesla Voice Commands Entry Form
> 
> I'll be creating a spreadsheet and posting it here (V10.2 Tesla Voice Commands) for all of us to use and refer to.


I was hoping to search for "HVAC," but Google Docs doesn't recognize Ctrl+F. Is there any way to search a Google Docs file for specific words or phrases?

Thanks!

Doug


----------



## kornerz

urquattro83 said:


> I was hoping to search for "HVAC," but Google Docs doesn't recognize Ctrl+F. Is there any way to search a Google Docs file for specific words or phrases?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Doug


Ctrl-F does work, that may be something with your browser or PC


----------



## Feathermerchant

You can say "set Temperature to..." or "set fan speed to..." "Turn on recirculation" etc. Just try a command. It won't blow up.


----------



## Doug Johnson

kornerz said:


> Ctrl-F does work, that may be something with your browser or PC


Thanks, kornerz, I use Brave browser, which is Chromium-based, and my security settings are strict, which often inhibits scripts and the like.


----------



## garsh

urquattro83 said:


> Thanks, kornerz, I use Brave browser, which is Chromium-based, and my security settings are strict, which often inhibits scripts and the like.


That explains it. Google Docs captures CTRL-F itself so that it can be used to search the document rather than the entire web page.


----------



## Doug Johnson

garsh said:


> That explains it. Google Docs captures CTRL-F itself so that it can be used to search the document rather than the entire web page.


I can't save a Google Do document to my Google Drive, and then use Ctrl+F to use the shortcut, sibce I'll still be viewing the document in a browser?


----------



## garsh

urquattro83 said:


> I can't save a Google Do document to my Google Drive, and then use Ctrl+F to use the shortcut, sibce I'll still be viewing the document in a browser?


You've skipped over some details in your process, so I can't say for sure. But let's assume "yes" - if CTRL-F isn't working in your browser, then the page you're viewing is probably intercepting that keyboard command, and your disabling of javascript prevents the web site from operating correctly.

Consider allowing docs.google.com to run scripts to avoid this issue.


----------



## Mike

Feathermerchant said:


> If you are navigating to a destination, then pull down the grey bar under the nav menu and it will show you the estimated % charge left in the battery when you arrive at your destination or waypoint.


…and back with version 8, that estimated % charge left in battery icon was _always _displayed next to the ETA…


----------



## littlD

urquattro83 said:


> I was hoping to search for "HVAC," but Google Docs doesn't recognize Ctrl+F. Is there any way to search a Google Docs file for specific words or phrases?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Doug


If you use the Glide app (which works in the browser too), you can search for anything easily.

Also, we have HVAC commands all grouped into one category.

https://teslavoice.glideapp.io


----------



## axlin

Dear All,
I have a M3 LR 2021 and the steering wheel heater on/off voice command previously stated for S/X only works for this model too.
BR/Michael


----------



## littlD

axlin said:


> Dear All,
> I have a M3 LR 2021 and the steering wheel heater on/off voice command previously stated for S/X only works for this model too.
> BR/Michael


Thanks for confirming! I've been asking others to help but you're the first to confirm!

We'll get an update out soon!


----------



## axlin

Happy to contribute


----------



## littlD

Alright all! The list has been updated for V11!

And yes, the cards are gone (trip odometers, tire pressure).

I have a feeling seat heater commands will be used a lot more if the new automatic feature doesn't work well for you.

So far, Auto is working very well for me.

The old list has been archived if you even want to pine for the old days

V10.2 Archived Voice Commands List


----------



## littlD

I'm looking for Model 3, Model S (Pre-Refresh and Refreshed) and Model X (Refreshed) owners who would like to help moderate the English list. I now only have a Model Y as many of you already know.

Start a conversation with me if interested.


----------



## garsh

littlD said:


> Alright all! The list has been updated for V11!


The title of this thread says V10.2.
Do you want to update it, or start a new thread for v11?


----------



## littlD

garsh said:


> The title of this thread says V10.2.
> Do you want to update it, or start a new thread for v11?


I changed it, good catch!


----------



## Feathermerchant

The command "Show TPMS" no longer works. TPMS is on the service menu but "Open Service Menu" only opens the controls menu (Lower left button on the screen). You still have to tap Service Menu. 
The command "Open Odometer" no longer works either.
Thanks for keeping the list up to date.


----------



## littlD

Feathermerchant said:


> The command "Show TPMS" no longer works. TPMS is on the service menu but "Open Service Menu" only opens the controls menu (Lower left button on the screen). You still have to tap Service Menu.
> The command "Open Odometer" no longer works either.
> Thanks for keeping the list up to date.


If you say "Open Service SETTINGS", it works.

Sadly, "Open Trips Settings" doesn't display that page including odometer and trips. Hopefully will be added soon.


----------



## RickO2018

Did you try “check tire pressure?”


----------



## Mike

RickO2018 said:


> Did you try "check tire pressure?"


I believe I tried "check tire pressures" and the system replied something to the effect that that (voice command) was not available…just like "fog lights" are still not available as a voice command…


----------



## littlD

I verified all 196 V10.2 voice commands and their alternatives and tossed the ones that no longer worked on V11.

If you don't find it on teslavoice.glideapp.io, it's either no longer working or is a new command that hasn't been submitted yet.

And yes, the app allows you to search by keyword while in the "Commands" tab.

Finally, fog lights are still not voice commandable nor is the trips settings page.


----------



## skygraff

Could not get seat heat voice commands to work reliably with one exception. Sometimes they'd raise a level or turn off but, other times, the command would be shunted to the HVAC fan/temp level instead. The one exception was whenever I used "bacon" the seat heat would be set perfectly.

Also, "play..." still fails to actually select a radio station, tune-in channel, or streaming content but, unlike the missing command response, it continues to launch the full-screen search window which must then be dismissed (swiping rather than x now). So, as with the last several updates, the hands free concept is well and truly undermined when it comes to audio entertainment.


----------



## Feathermerchant

Mike said:


> I believe I tried "check tire pressures" and the system replied something to the effect that that (voice command) was not available…just like "fog lights" are still not available as a voice command…


I have found that if you link the lights with the stalk, a small menu appears below your car's avatar. You can control the lights there. This also works for the wipers.


----------



## Mike

Feathermerchant said:


> I have found that if you link the lights with the stalk, a small menu appears below your car's avatar. You can control the lights there. This also works for the wipers.


I have a Model 3…how does one "link the lights with the stalk"?


----------



## FRC

Mike said:


> I have a Model 3…how does one "link the lights with the stalk"?


In the same way that you can display the wiper sub-menu by pressing the wiper button, you can display the lights sub-menu by pulling the brights (left) stalk.


----------



## Mike

FRC said:


> In the same way that you can display the wiper sub-menu by pressing the wiper button, you can display the lights sub-menu by pulling the brights (left) stalk.


I never knew that, thanks!

I guess whenever I have used the brights stalk, the notion of looking at my UI was never part of my thought processes as my brain power would be totally focused on not blinding the oncoming traffic.


----------



## Feathermerchant

AFAIK the lighting menu did not popup on previous versions.


----------



## FRC

Feathermerchant said:


> AFAIK the lighting menu did not popup on previous versions.


I agree. Only started with v11.


----------



## garsh

Mike said:


> I have a Model 3…how does one "link the lights with the stalk"?


I think he meant "blink", not "link".
So, blink the high beams.


----------



## skygraff

Whelp, spoke too soon about the bacon. Now, at least on most recent drive, asking for one bacon results in seat heat set to high.

Tried twice to make sure it wasn’t my diction but the readout showed that the computer heard and understood me before it initiated the wrong action.


----------



## skygraff

So, even though bacon is unreliable, I did stumble on a slight work around for my personal white whale (or, perhaps, windmill) of voice commands to select radio/TuneIn stations:

While Tesla introduced and then broke that capability two years ago (?!?), I just found out that you can switch sources (not channels/stations) by saying just “on TuneIn” or “radio.” Saying just “TuneIn” fails as does saying “on radio” but, when the car failed to hear my “play xxx” and only faith “on TuneIn,” I was surprised to see it make the change.

Not perfect but a whole heck of a lot better than having to scroll through the tiny and unorganized favorite/recent list just to find my most common TuneIn channel or toggle back to the last radio station. “On streaming” also didn’t work.

So, if not already in the lexicon:

“On TuneIn”
“Radio”


----------



## littlD

skygraff said:


> So, even though bacon is unreliable, I did stumble on a slight work around for my personal white whale (or, perhaps, windmill) of voice commands to select radio/TuneIn stations:
> 
> While Tesla introduced and then broke that capability two years ago (?!?), I just found out that you can switch sources (not channels/stations) by saying just "on TuneIn" or "radio." Saying just "TuneIn" fails as does saying "on radio" but, when the car failed to hear my "play xxx" and only faith "on TuneIn," I was surprised to see it make the change.
> 
> Not perfect but a whole heck of a lot better than having to scroll through the tiny and unorganized favorite/recent list just to find my most common TuneIn channel or toggle back to the last radio station. "On streaming" also didn't work.
> 
> So, if not already in the lexicon:
> 
> "On TuneIn"
> "Radio"


Thanks, didn't know about the TuneIn trick. I'll add it to the list!

We already had "Radio" and "Spotify" identified some weeks ago.

Sadly, "Tidal" or "On Tidal" doesn't work.


----------



## skygraff

littlD said:


> Thanks, didn't know about the TuneIn trick. I'll add it to the list!
> 
> We already had "Radio" and "Spotify" identified some weeks ago.
> 
> Sadly, "Tidal" or "On Tidal" doesn't work.


Wish I'd noticed the Radio and Spotify ones when they were identified. Might've motivated me to try rather than stumble upon the TuneIn command.


----------



## littlD

The app highlights new commands via the "What's New" tab. Check it every so often


----------



## RickO2018

”Check tire pressure” or ”Show tire pressure “ No longer works. Anyone find an alternative?


----------



## littlD

RickO2018 said:


> "Check tire pressure" or "Show tire pressure " No longer works. Anyone find an alternative?


Show Service Settings

You're welcome


----------



## Feathermerchant

Did a Cntl-F on the spreadsheet for "text" and also on the app listed there. No joy. I have used "text" in the same way as "phone" and it works fine.


----------



## littlD

Feathermerchant said:


> Did a Cntl-F on the spreadsheet for "text" and also on the app listed there. No joy. I have used "text" in the same way as "phone" and it works fine.


Tell me what command and what it does. We're always looking for more


----------



## skygraff

RickO2018 said:


> "Check tire pressure" or "Show tire pressure " No longer works. Anyone find an alternative?


Yes, show service settings works but, unfortunately, there's no voice command to close that screen.

If you say show map, it'll close but any media controls you had open at the bottom of the map screen will be hidden and tap or voice commands to open those always go full screen.


----------



## littlD

skygraff said:


> Yes, show service settings works but, unfortunately, there's no voice command to close that screen.
> 
> If you say show map, it'll close but any media controls you had open at the bottom of the map screen will be hidden and tap or voice commands to open those always go full screen.


Hide Service Settings


----------



## Feathermerchant

When I said "Text" above that is the command. 
If you have a contact Tammy in your phone push the right hand scroll wheel then say "Text Tammy" it will then show you three dots and you can speak your message and it will transcribe it. Then another single push will send the message. Two presses will dismiss.
If you have replied to texts it is a lot like that.


----------



## skygraff

littlD said:


> Hide Service Settings


Wish that worked for me. Maybe it's like some other commands which work intermittently or only for some cars (how's that possible?).


----------



## littlD

skygraff said:


> Wish that worked for me. Maybe it's like some other commands which work intermittently or only for some cars (how's that possible?).


Hmm, works for me every single time. But remember that interpreting voice isn't 100%. So it certainly could be an issue with just interpreting you saying it.


----------



## skygraff

littlD said:


> Hmm, works for me every single time. But remember that interpreting voice isn't 100%. So it certainly could be an issue with just interpreting you saying it.


Okay, so a bit of miscommunication there on my part. Yes, the "hide" command works but, just like with show map, it still results in any previously opened media tray (current source or recents & favorites) being dismissed. Since any voice command (or shortcut button) to show media brings up the full screen version which then has to be manually adjusted, it just isn't more usable than tapping the car then service then the car again.

No matter what, the UI isn't being optimized for hands free safety for drivers or FSD beta supervisors.


----------



## littlD

Definitely valid points, I have hope we'll start seeing some UI improvements as early as 2022.8 release


----------



## RickO2018

Feathermerchant said:


> When I said "Text" above that is the command.
> If you have a contact Tammy in your phone push the right hand scroll wheel then say "Text Tammy" it will then show you three dots and you can speak your message and it will transcribe it. Then another single push will send the message. Two presses will dismiss.
> If you have replied to texts it is a lot like that.


As an iPhone user, I found asking Siri to "text Jane Doe…" is much more effective, consistent and accurate than the car. Not sure if this holds true for the comparable feature of Android devices.


----------



## Feathermerchant

I can leave my Android in my pocket if that makes a difference.


----------

